# Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!



## online (31. März 2012)

*Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

Hi 

Ich hab mir nach dieser Anleitung ein Gnome Desktop erstellt Anleitung.
Es funktioniert zwar alles Perfekt doch es geht alles so langsam und zäh. Zum Beispiel wenn ich auf einen Ordner klicke dauert es vll. 10 Sekunden bis dieser auf geht.

Hat jemand vll. ne Lösung um den Desktop zu beschleunigen

Mein System:

Debian 6
6GB RAM
1000GB HDD
Xenon ...


----------



## Jimini (31. März 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

Nur verständnishalber: du greifst nativ und direkt auf das Debian-System zu, es läuft also weder in einer VM noch auf einem anderen Rechner?

MfG Jimini


----------



## online (31. März 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

Genau


----------



## Jimini (31. März 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

Wie sieht denn die Prozessorauslastung aus? Ich habe Gnome seit Jahren nicht mehr genutzt, kann dir daher nicht sagen, wie das Programm heißt, mit dem du sowas auslesen kannst. Aber es sollte nicht schwer zu finden sein.
Was mich nur wundert - wieso hast du Gnome installieren müssen? Meines Wissens bringt Debian diese Desktopumgebung doch standardmäßig mit.

MfG Jimini


----------



## online (31. März 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

Also am System liegts nicht Ram ist 500 MB ausgelastet und Prozessor liegt bei 5-15% ! Und ich betreibe den Desktop auf einen Server wo nur SSH verfügbar ist. Und da führe mit Gnome und Wine .exe Dateien aus.


----------



## blackout24 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

Wahrscheinlich swappt der PC obwohl noch RAM frei ist.
Du kannst das abschalten indem du zu /etc/sysctl.conf die Zeilen 

```
vm.swappiness=1
vm.vfs_cache_pressure=50
```

hinzufügst und speicherst. Natürlich als root die Datei bearbeiten, dann neustarten.

Du kannst auch ein preload Deamon installieren, der nach ein paar Algorythmen häufig genutzte Datein identifiziert und während
das System nix tut sie dann in dne RAM vorläd für das nächste mal. Weiß nicht wie sich die beiden Tipps auf eine VM auswirken.

preload | Free System Administration software downloads at SourceForge.net
Gibt es sicher in einem Debian Repo.


----------



## pyro539 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*



online schrieb:


> Also am System liegts nicht Ram ist 500 MB ausgelastet und Prozessor liegt bei 5-15% ! Und ich betreibe den Desktop auf einen Server wo nur SSH verfügbar ist. Und da führe mit Gnome und Wine .exe Dateien aus.


 
Wie greifst du auf den Desktop zu? VNC, X-Forwarding, NX?
Vllt. liegts auch einfach an der Netzwerkanbindung (X-Forwarding per ssh ist z.B. ziemlich langsam).

Allgemein halte ich es eh für keine gute Idee eine komplett aufgeblasene X-Session auf einem Server laufen zu lassen. Und warum benutzt du dann auch noch Wine?! Was für windows-binarys musst du denn ausführen?


----------



## online (1. April 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

Also am Swap vom RAM liegt es nicht hab ich schon getestet!

Auf den Desktop greife ich per VNC zu.

Ich muss für bestimme Server Konsolen ausführen die 24/7 laufen müssen und das lasse ich bestimmt nicht über mein Rechner laufen . Zum Beispiel bin ich momentan dabei die Konsole BlackTomatoMod für Call ofDuty Black ops zu installieren doch ich bekomme immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

wine BlackTomatoMod.exe

err:module:import_dll Library MSVBVM60.DLL (which is needed by L"C:\\ProgramFiles\\BlackTomatoMod\\BlackTomatoMod.exe") not found
err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\ProgramFiles\\BlackTomatoMod\\BlackTomatoMod.exe" failed, status c0000135


----------



## Jimini (1. April 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*



Jimini schrieb:


> Nur  verständnishalber: du greifst nativ und direkt auf das Debian-System zu,  es läuft also weder in einer VM noch auf einem anderen Rechner?





online schrieb:


> Genau





online schrieb:


> Auf den Desktop greife ich per VNC zu.


Also greifst du nicht direkt auf das System zu, sondern es steht woanders. Was für eine Internetanbindung hast du? Vielleicht laggt es deswegen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## online (1. April 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

Ich habe eine 2000er Leitung müsste ja reichen oder ? Und weiß jemand was ich gegen den Fehler machen könnte bzw. gibt es noch was anderes als Wine da ich die Konsole unbedingt brauch!?


----------



## Timsu (1. April 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

Eine 2000er Leitung ist für VNC ziemlich knapp. Selbst im LAN ist VNC nie ganz flüssig.
Verstehe ich dass richtig, du betreibst einen root Server mit WINE, GNOME und wenig Linux-Wissen?
Das kann doch nicht gut gehen.
mfG


----------



## blackout24 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

Für die exe die du ausführen willst fehlen dir anscheind ein paar Libarys. Also entweder im Inet runterladen und in den Wine Windows system32 Ordner kopieren oder mit winetricks ein paar DLL Pakete nachinstallieren.

2000er Leitung ist schon ziemliches Sparbrötchen für VNC, daran wird es wohl liegen.


----------



## online (2. April 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

Ok ich suche heute mal wie das mit den winetricks geht!


----------



## blackout24 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

Ich würde erstmal die MSVBVM60.DLL gezielt runterladen und nachinstalliern. Google hilft.


----------



## online (2. April 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

So hab jetzt die DLL eingefügt dann musste ich noch Regediteinträge eintragen und nun startet das Programm fast Problemlos!
Ich starte das Programm per Terminal und das Terminal sag mir folgende Fehlermeldung:



Spoiler



ixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,3782,0,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f838), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,160382,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f808), partially implemented.
fixme:richedit:RichEditWndProc_common WM_STYLECHANGING: stub
fixme:richedit:RichEditWndProc_common WM_STYLECHANGED: stub
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc655fc,237,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f484), partially implemented.
fixme:richedit:RichEditWndProc_common WM_STYLECHANGING: stub
fixme:richedit:RichEditWndProc_common WM_STYLECHANGED: stub
fixme:richedit:RichEditWndProc_common WM_STYLECHANGING: stub
fixme:richedit:RichEditWndProc_common WM_STYLECHANGED: stub
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,0,0,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=16,y=12,f=0,0x1aae18), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,0,0,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=16,y=12,f=0,0x1aae90), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,0,0,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=15,y=15,f=0,0x1ae0f0), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,0,0,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=15,y=15,f=0,0x1ae168), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,3134,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f7a8), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,1790,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f7a8), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,1790,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f7a8), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,3134,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f7a8), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,26646,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f778), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,1790,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f7a8), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,1790,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f7a8), partially implemented.
fixme:richedit:RichEditWndProc_common WM_STYLECHANGING: stub
fixme:richedit:RichEditWndProc_common WM_STYLECHANGED: stub
fixme:richedit:RichEditWndProc_common WM_STYLECHANGING: stub
fixme:richedit:RichEditWndProc_common WM_STYLECHANGED: stub
fixme:richedit:RichEditWndProc_common WM_STYLECHANGING: stub
fixme:richedit:RichEditWndProc_common WM_STYLECHANGED: stub
fixme:richedit:RichEditWndProc_common WM_STYLECHANGING: stub
fixme:richedit:RichEditWndProc_common WM_STYLECHANGED: stub
fixme:richedit:RichEditWndProc_common WM_STYLECHANGING: stub
fixme:richedit:RichEditWndProc_common WM_STYLECHANGED: stub
fixme:richedit:RichEditWndProc_common WM_STYLECHANGING: stub
fixme:richedit:RichEditWndProc_common WM_STYLECHANGED: stub
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,0,0,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=16,y=16,f=0,0x20e430), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,0,0,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=16,y=16,f=0,0x20e5a8), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,24163,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f808), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,18140,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f808), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,18417,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f808), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,13329,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f808), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,25987,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f808), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,21632,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f808), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,18425,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f808), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,30281,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f808), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,24925,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f808), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,17649,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f808), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,13514,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f808), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,26664,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f808), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,29091,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f808), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,23057,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f808), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,17599,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f808), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,22129,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f808), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,19514,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f808), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,27820,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f808), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,25243,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f808), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,26646,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f808), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,38743,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f808), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xc6342c,155582,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f808), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OLEPictureImpl_SaveAsFile (0x12cb20)->(0x1b48cc8, 0, (nil)), hacked stub.
fixme:win:LockWindowUpdate (0x70088), partial stub!
fixme:win:LockWindowUpdate ((nil)), partial stub!
fixme:ole:OLEPictureImpl_Render type 0 not implemented
fixme:ole:OLEPictureImpl_Render type 0 not implemented
fixme:ole:OLEPictureImpl_Render type 0 not implemented
fixme:ole:OLEPictureImpl_Render type 0 not implemented
fixme:ole:OLEPictureImpl_Render type 0 not implemented
fixme:ole:OLEPictureImpl_Render type 0 not implemented
fixme:richedit:IRichEditOle_fnInPlaceDeactivate stub 0xe768e8
fixme:richedit:IRichEditOle_fnInPlaceDeactivate stub 0xe768e8
fixme:ole:OLEPictureImpl_Render type 0 not implemented
fixme:ole:OLEPictureImpl_Render type 0 not implemented
fixme:ole:OLEPictureImpl_Render type 0 not implemented
fixme:ole:OLEPictureImpl_Render type 0 not implemented
fixme:ole:OLEPictureImpl_Render type 0 not implemented
fixme:ole:OLEPictureImpl_Render type 0 not implemented
fixme:richedit:IRichEditOle_fnInPlaceDeactivate stub 0xe768e8
fixme:richedit:IRichEditOle_fnInPlaceDeactivate stub 0xe768e8
fixme:ole:OLEPictureImpl_Render type 0 not implemented
fixme:ole:OLEPictureImpl_Render type 0 not implemented
fixme:ole:OLEPictureImpl_Render type 0 not implemented
fixme:ole:OLEPictureImpl_Render type 0 not implemented
fixme:ole:OLEPictureImpl_Render type 0 not implemented
fixme:ole:OLEPictureImpl_Render type 0 not implemented
fixme:richedit:IRichEditOle_fnInPlaceDeactivate stub 0xe768e8



Und das Programm bringt mir folgende Fehlermeldung:



Spoiler



WARNING: Black Tomato Mod has detected an error that prevents it from running, please check all directories and make sure Data and Logs drectories both exist and the restart!


 Ich drücke dann auf Ignore und es erscheint  diese Fehlermeldung und das Programm schließt sich



Spoiler



Run-time error '9': Subscript out of range



Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ist sehr wichtig für mich!


----------



## Timsu (2. April 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

Hast du einen root Server gemietet?


----------



## online (2. April 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

Ja der Server ist gemietet.


----------



## Timsu (2. April 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

Hol dir einen extra Gameserver, da bekommst du dann auch kein Schreiben vom Anwalt weil dein Server gehackt wurde.
Verabschiede dich außerdem von gnome vnc und wine  im Serverbereich.
Klingt hart, aber root Server sind nur was für Linux Experten!
MfG


----------



## online (2. April 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

Danke ich weiß das es nett gemeint ist aber auf einen Gameserver kann ich die Konsole nicht laufen lassen ich muss das iwi in Wine hinbekommen! Und noch ws mein Server sit abgesichert aber darum geht es ja jetzt nicht!


----------



## Timsu (2. April 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

Lies dir das mal komplett durch:
Ich habe einen Rootserver und keine Ahnung wie ich den Bedienen soll!


----------



## online (2. April 2012)

Kenne ich schon bitte helfe mir bei meinem Problem.


----------



## Bauer87 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

Vielleicht solltest du nach einem etwas sauberen Weg suchen. Wie ich es verstanden habe, willst du auf einem Internet-Root-Server mit Linux eine grafische Oberfläche laufen lassen, um dann mit Wine Windows-Anwendungen zu starten. Was genau hast du mit diesem Konstrukt vor?


----------



## online (3. April 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

Ich will diese Konsole Black Tomato Mod 24/7 laufen lassen und da es eine .exe Datei ist brauche ich wine dazu. aber leider geht noch nicht alles bzw.fehlt was!


----------



## Jimini (3. April 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

Gut möglich, dass das unter Wine derzeit einfach nicht möglich ist. Ich würde mich eher nach einem Gameserver umsehen, der sowas unterstützt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

Ja warum mietest du dir kein Windows Server, wenn du ein Windows Anwendung hast?


----------



## online (3. April 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

Das unterstützt kein Gamesserver !!!


----------



## online (3. April 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

1. Ist mir zu leicht 2. Hab ich einen Linux Server zu einen Top Preis 3. Linux gefällt mir besser 4. Ich habe schon mehrere Linux Sachen am laufen! 5. Ich weiß das es iwi gehen muss! 
 Also bitte helf mir oder empfehlt mir mindesten ein Linux Forum oder einen Linux Profi.


----------



## Jimini (3. April 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

Dann solltest du dich am ehesten an das Wine-Forum oder an eine Wine-Mailingliste oder den Wine-Bugtracker wenden. Das ist in etwa so, als wolltest du einen Wohnwagen an einen Tieflader hängen - manche Sachen passen einfach nicht gut zueinander und sind auch nicht besonders empfehlenswert.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Timsu (3. April 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

In einem Linux Forum wirst du auch hören, dass ein root Server nichts für Anfänger ist und dass auf einem Server Wine nichts zu suchen hat.
Gibt es kein vergleichbares natives Linux Programm für dein Vorhaben?
Und ich würde es mir überlegen, ob dir diese Spielerei eine Strafanzeige wert ist.
Ach ja: Vergiss VNC, dass ist zumindest nicht Standardmäßig verschlüsselt.
Gewöhn dich schon mal an ssh


----------



## online (3. April 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

Ich würde ja eine VM als alternative nehmen aber das geht nichts auf einem vServer außer queme aber da find ich kein Howto


----------



## Jimini (3. April 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*

Falls das Programm mit Wine nicht zum Laufen zu bewegen sein sollte, wirst du um einen Windows-Server nicht herumkommen - außer, es gibt noch eine Portierung für Linux.

MfG Jimini


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (6. April 2012)

Warum gehen denn da keinen VM's. Haste einfach mal nen simples Virtual Box probiert, dieser Mod scheint ja nicht so monstermässig viel Leistung zu ziehen.


----------



## blackout24 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Gnome Destop ist langsam bzw. zäh!*



hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Warum gehen denn da keinen VM's. Haste einfach mal nen simples Virtual Box probiert, dieser Mod scheint ja nicht so monstermässig viel Leistung zu ziehen.



Wahrscheinlich serverseitig einfach deaktiviert. Genau so wie du auch kein 64 Bit Gast System aufsetzen kannst, wenn du die Unterstützung nicht im BIOS geregelt hast.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (6. April 2012)

Was Hardware- und paravirtualisierung anbelangt sicher, aber ne normale Softwarevirtualisierung sollte doch laufen und die unterstützt Virtual Box afaik doch, oder. Deswegen war ja auch die frage, wie leistungsintensiv das Programm ist.


----------



## online (16. April 2012)

Das Programm braucht nur ganz wenig ist ja nur eine kleine Rcon Konsole. Das mit VirtualBox dürfte nicht funktionieren da ich meinen Kernel ja nicht ändern kann.


----------

